# Uncle Mike Grips



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone used the Uncle Mike rubber grips on their GP100? If so, what is your opinion on quality and fit. Was thinking about trying a smaller rubber grip than the hogue grips that came on the gun.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have used uncle mikes grips, holsters and swivels for over 25 years and have never had a problem with them. they are now out of the grip business but they can still be found, i would recommend them without hesitation.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Went ahead and ordered the Uncle Mike grips. Gonna give them a try.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Got the Uncle Mikes grips today and put them on. I really like them. Feel so much better than the Hogues. Fit my hands perfect.

Thanks for the recommendation TedDeBearFrmHell.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

meanmachine1961 said:


> Got the Uncle Mikes grips today and put them on. I really like them. Feel so much better than the Hogues. Fit my hands perfect.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation TedDeBearFrmHell.


de nada


----------

